# Yamaha AVENTAGE system



## tlouck (Jun 21, 2013)

Its finally time for me to upgrade my home theater system. I am interested in the Yamaha AVENTAGE line of receivers. what I do not understand fully are the pros and cons of a Home theater receiver like the Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3030 vs a 2 part system consisting of CX-A5000 pre-amp and MX-A5000 amplifier. I am also interested in networked audio since I have a subscription to rhapsody steam a great deal of movies and TV. I am interested a piece by piece build do to cost. I was also wondering since I am interested in Bi-amped or Tri-amp speaker solution how does the selection of the AV receiver or preamp/amp selection integrate with this. with a powered speaker solution do I even need a receiver:help: with hi watt channels?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

tlouck said:


> Its finally time for me to upgrade my home theater system. I am interested in the Yamaha AVENTAGE line of receivers. what I do not understand fully are the pros and cons of a Home theater receiver like the Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A3030 vs a 2 part system consisting of CX-A5000 pre-amp and MX-A5000 amplifier. I am also interested in networked audio since I have a subscription to rhapsody steam a great deal of movies and TV. I am interested a piece by piece build do to cost. I was also wondering since I am interested in Bi-amped or Tri-amp speaker solution how does the selection of the AV receiver or preamp/amp selection integrate with this. with a powered speaker solution do I even need a receiver:help: with hi watt channels?


What do you currently own in an AVR? Can your speakers support bi/tri amping? What is their make and model? How large is your room that you will be putting them in? The Yamaha RX A3030 is a beast of an AVR.. Here'sa review of it older sibbling and its power dleivery capabilities...

http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/rx-a3000/rx-a3000-measurements-cont


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

And why the need for multiple amping of your speakers.

I understand bi-amping using tubes for the tweeters and SS to excite woofers to roll off the bad side of each driver system. That in mind, what's your goal?

...

Just saying, I recently went all over this dog looking for fleas and ended up with a Denon AVR4520CI and after three months, nothing......that means absolutely nothing......has succeeded in turning my head.



> with a powered speaker solution do I even need a receiver with hi watt channels?


What are your expectations? Besides clean amplified sound, what else are you wanting?


----------



## tlouck (Jun 21, 2013)

3dbinCanada said:


> What do you currently own in an AVR? Can your speakers support bi/tri amping? What is their make and model? How large is your room that you will be putting them in? The Yamaha RX A3030 is a beast of an AVR.. Here's a review of it older sibbling and its power dleivery capabilities...
> 
> 
> I currently have an old Onkyo TX-SV525 5.1 and I am running Cerwin Vega DX-3 main's, polk audio for the surround and a yamaha active subwoofer. the room is approximately 24' x 15' . the Cerwin-Vegas are a passive speaker and I'm not sure if they could be converted to active speakers without destroying them. The main reason for upgrading is the current Onyko has only RCA audio/video connections . I am interested in Active speaker because of the quality of sound reproduction. I have active bi-amped studio monitors in my recording studio and have been leaning that direction for residential loudspeakers. for example the Genelec HT210B active 2-ways or HT312B active 3 ways. However I cannot afford Genelec speakers, not at 10K each. For now I am researching this site and learning all I can before making any purchases. One thing I like about the RX A3030 is the use of an Ipad for control.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s not hard to convert a passive speaker to active, but hopefully you realize that will require an electronic crossover, which will divide out the signal as bass, midrange and highs to the DX-3’s three speakers. Each driver will require a dedicated amplifier channel, which means you’ll need three stereo amps. In other words, you’re looking at a significant hardware investment to convert the speakers to active.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

tlouck said:


> For now I am researching this site and learning all I can before making any purchases.


You'll need to expand on your above and sort things out a bit.

For the most part, most home theater systems, the speakers are passive and the subs are active.

How hard do you expect to drive this system once up and running?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Personally I think the advantage in powered speakers is placing less load on the rcvr, and therefore adding headroom to the system. As far as "better" sounding, I would attribute that to driver selection, and cabinet design/build. Same for bi/tri amping. I'm sure I'll catch something for this but, I think I feel the bi/tri thing is just an excercise in splitting hairs. (Not to say it can't be beneficial) 
The aventage line has received many accolades since it's introduction, and I think would serve you well. I also think a timbre matched "set" of speakers would go farther than frankenstiening a set, and as Wayne said, that would add even more cost, and complexity. That doesn't always equal better. Although it can.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Personally I think the advantage in powered speakers is placing less load on the rcvr, and therefore adding headroom to the system. As far as "better" sounding, I would attribute that to driver selection, and cabinet design/build. Same for bi/tri amping. I'm sure I'll catch something for this but, I think I feel the bi/tri thing is just an excercise in splitting hairs. (Not to say it can't be beneficial)
> The aventage line has received many accolades since it's introduction, and I think would serve you well. I also think a timbre matched "set" of speakers would go farther than frankenstiening a set, and as Wayne said, that would add even more cost, and complexity. That doesn't always equal better. Although it can.


+1 Well said


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

tlouck said:


> 3dbinCanada said:
> 
> 
> > What do you currently own in an AVR? Can your speakers support bi/tri amping? What is their make and model? How large is your room that you will be putting them in? The Yamaha RX A3030 is a beast of an AVR.. Here's a review of it older sibbling and its power dleivery capabilities...
> ...


----------



## tlouck (Jun 21, 2013)

I currently don't have a interest in converting my old cerwin-vegas to active speakers, it might be fun as a science project if resources we not a obstacle. I have friends that are physicist and acoustic engineers at Los Alamos National Laboratory who have designed and built 3-way active speakers. they sound outstanding. As I said earlier my interest in active speakers came into being from owning several sets of studio monitors. however monitors are used to create music and offer a neutral frequency response to eliminate “coloring” and would not do well in as a ‘Hi-Fi’ option. 

I have not had much luck finding any active ‘Hi-Fi’ speakers that I can afford and have opted for a passive floor speaker. As far as musical play back preferences I Drive my speakers pretty hard and enjoy a rich bass. I also enjoy watching movies in full surround, I like the feel of explosions rattling the room. In addition I have, DirecTV, Rhapsody music service and use a apple TV to stream much of my entertainment content. in the future I would like to HD radio. Pandora and other services. The more I read about the Aventage RX-A3030 I believe this would be the right fit for me. Now I just need to find a full compliment of speakers. when shopping for speakers is it advisable to buy speakers from the same manufacturer? also when it comes to a center speaker what about speaker bars? I am open to any suggestion on floor, surround and center speakers. my speaker budget stands at around 5k. It would be nice to buy the full compliment of speakers for 9.2 surround.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Be prepared to spend money.

Do you want a nuclear bomb? Talk to your buddies. If you want sound quality to die for, the guys here will give you a hand.

...

(personally, including myself, i don't know anybody smarter than a bag of hammers)

My recommendation, start with a 5.2 system and grow from there.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tlouck said:


> I currently don't have a interest in converting my old cerwin-vegas to active speakers, it might be fun as a science project if resources we not a obstacle. I have friends that are physicist and acoustic engineers at Los Alamos National Laboratory who have designed and built 3-way active speakers. they sound outstanding. As I said earlier my interest in active speakers came into being from owning several sets of studio monitors. however monitors are used to create music and offer a neutral frequency response to eliminate &#147;coloring&#148; and would not do well in as a &#145;Hi-Fi&#146; option. I have not had much luck finding any active &#145;Hi-Fi&#146; speakers that I can afford and have opted for a passive floor speaker. As far as musical play back preferences I Drive my speakers pretty hard and enjoy a rich bass. I also enjoy watching movies in full surround, I like the feel of explosions rattling the room. In addition I have, DirecTV, Rhapsody music service and use a apple TV to stream much of my entertainment content. in the future I would like to HD radio. Pandora and other services. The more I read about the Aventage RX-A3030 I believe this would be the right fit for me. Now I just need to find a full compliment of speakers. when shopping for speakers is it advisable to buy speakers from the same manufacturer? also when it comes to a center speaker what about speaker bars? I am open to any suggestion on floor, surround and center speakers. my speaker budget stands at around 5k. It would be nice to buy the full compliment of speakers for 9.2 surround.


Ive always had a thing for powered speakers as well. I've been thinking of a new setup, and this is where I'm starting. 
http://www.goldenear.com/products/triton-series?gktab=1
The company was founded by sandy gross, of Polk, and def tech fame. The triton two's are 2500 a pair, and have 1200 watt powered sub sections. That leaves room for their center and surrounds to match. I think that's paramount. Do a quick google search and you'll find tons of reviews full of awards and accolades. Again, I don't feel active speakers sound great because their active. It's all about component selection. As far as speaker "bars". Never. (For me, ever). 
Will
I also have a set of old cerwin Vegas. D-9s. They were fun!


----------

